# Portrait in progress



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok so, i'd love some critique so far for this piece.
There's hair to be added, and a flower on the bottom right, and a lot of touching up to do, for example, the outline of the face etc.



*FINISHED*


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Wow! The proportions are really great. Have you began a method of measuring? Also what is your reference pic. and can you post it? I like this one alot. Good goin!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

the eyes nose and lips look spot-on Sarah. the contrast within the eyes really reels you in. awesome!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you both! I haven't yet began any method of measuring, I just took my time and made sure the proportion looked correct. 

Here's the ref, Joey
http://sarahlouisem.deviantart.com/art/Hidden-Smile-354241342

It doesn't look like it, I know, but im not bothered as it looks fine as it is


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Great job on "eyeballing" the proportions. It is very close to the reference picture. Going along with Jeff's comment about the eyes, I think they are mesmerizing.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you Joey! I've become lazy at the moment, But shall finish it off very soon


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Portrait fini!
(there are some things that could be fixed but I just too lazy at the moment, lol)


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Damn sister.... That's all I can say at the moment!,Check you out!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Ah thanks Joey! What to draw next is the question


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

You're on a streak... Doesn't matter I guess just pick something.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

haha okay! I'm sure i'll think of something/someone


----------



## aruna (Jun 15, 2013)

really great job...keep it up..


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------

